# Virginia junk yard w a handful of B1's



## yelloa3gti (Nov 2, 2000)

I know these cars are very hard to come by in yards ( especially on east coast ). There in a yard near Culpeper VA w around 3 or 4 dashers and 2 or 3 Audi fox's. the place is called Leon's. most of his cars have been there since the mid 80's. he obviously doesn't crush cars. Newest cars were mid 80's and over 100 acres of cars!

I heard they had a few B1s so I had to check it out!


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

yelloa3gti said:


> I know these cars are very hard to come by in yards ( especially on east coast ). There in a yard near Culpeper VA w around 3 or 4 dashers and 2 or 3 Audi fox's. the place is called Leon's. most of his cars have been there since the mid 80's. he obviously doesn't crush cars. Newest cars were mid 80's and over 100 acres of cars!
> 
> I heard they had a few B1s so I had to check it out!


 are you volunteering to be the B1 parts guy if we need something. i had a guy in michigan pull a dash for me and ship it and i compensated him well. Let me know if i can get a few smaller items shipped.


----------



## GRIMwagon (Aug 12, 2008)

Moshua said:


> are you volunteering to be the B1 parts guy if we need something?


 
X2. I've got a list of unobtainium that i'm trying to source. Please keep this updated! :thumbup:


----------



## xthechadx (Sep 6, 2005)

X3 I need some suppension parts so i can build coilovers..... willing to pay for your time to get/ship the parts


----------



## yelloa3gti (Nov 2, 2000)

Let me know what you need and I'll gladly price it out. The yard is about an hour and a half away from me and you have to be there before 9 am to get in. I don't make it out often but what do you guys need? I have a local friend who pulls parts from yards and sells them online. He goes to this yard too. I could pass info to him too


----------



## xthechadx (Sep 6, 2005)

I need the strut housing, you know where the spring perches are... so i could build coilovers...


----------



## akabigmike (May 2, 2003)

yelloa3gti said:


> Let me know what you need and I'll gladly price it out. The yard is about an hour and a half away from me and you have to be there before 9 am to get in. I don't make it out often but what do you guys need? I have a local friend who pulls parts from yards and sells them online. He goes to this yard too. I could pass info to him too


Here i am 

gimmie list of what yall need i go to this yard once a week :laugh:


----------



## akabigmike (May 2, 2003)

GRIMwagon said:


> X2. I've got a list of unobtainium that i'm trying to source. Please keep this updated! :thumbup:


whatcha looking for?


----------



## xthechadx (Sep 6, 2005)

xthechadx said:


> I need the strut housing, you know where the spring perches are... so i could build coilovers...


This


----------



## GRIMwagon (Aug 12, 2008)

akabigmike2 said:


> whatcha looking for?


Depends if they're early (single rounds) or late (quad rounds). If they're early, I need the RF eyebrow trim. It's a chrome "c" shaped piece that mounts on the fender.










Any chance you can snap some pics next time you're there? Thanks in advance!


----------



## akabigmike (May 2, 2003)

I'll take pics next time I go mostly all single round cars


----------



## GRIMwagon (Aug 12, 2008)

akabigmike2 said:


> I'll take pics next time I go mostly all single round cars


This is promising!


----------



## akabigmike (May 2, 2003)

GRIMwagon said:


> This is promising!


 You got pm


----------



## rahbi (Jan 16, 2008)

pics man! where are the pics?


----------



## akabigmike (May 2, 2003)

Lol I'll get some on Monday when I go back it was 4 degrees at the yard today my phone stayed in my warm pocket


----------



## GRIMwagon (Aug 12, 2008)

akabigmike2 said:


> You got pm


 You have reply!  



akabigmike2 said:


> Lol I'll get some on Monday when I go back it was 4 degrees at the yard today my phone stayed in my warm pocket


 I hear you man, we're experiencing some pretty brutal cold up here in NH as well. Thanks for doing this, the community appreciates it. :beer:


----------



## akabigmike (May 2, 2003)

GRIMwagon said:


> I hear you man, we're experiencing some pretty brutal cold up here in NH as well. Thanks for doing this, the community appreciates it. :beer:


 Let me know what other things you need the cars 70% complete

As for those who want strut housings...not gonna pull em anytime soon to cold and shipping them will be costly so unless your serious and are willing to spend the money let me know


----------



## GRIMwagon (Aug 12, 2008)

I for pics when you can. I'm curious to see what else is salvageable. ic:


----------



## GRIMwagon (Aug 12, 2008)

Bump for finally having some trim!


----------



## akabigmike (May 2, 2003)

I got your message I'll take pics and grab trim if it's available


----------



## GRIMwagon (Aug 12, 2008)

akabigmike2 said:


> I got your message I'll take pics and grab trim if it's available


That's why you're the man!


----------



## akabigmike (May 2, 2003)

And a B2


----------



## xthechadx (Sep 6, 2005)

akabigmike2 said:


> As for those who want strut housings...not gonna pull em anytime soon to cold and shipping them will be costly so unless your serious and are willing to spend the money let me know


Im Very serious, and understand the cold  and I am willing to pay for what what it takes. I cant find the parts around here, and want to build coilovers, but refuse to start cutting and welding without replacement parts just in case


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

That's not a B2. Looks like a facelift B1. Probably a 78-81 car with a curled over bonnet.


----------



## GRIMwagon (Aug 12, 2008)

Inbox is full Mike, so whoretex wouldn't let me send a reply. Get at me when it's clear.


----------



## akabigmike (May 2, 2003)

Cleared!


----------



## yelloa3gti (Nov 2, 2000)

So like mike posted there is that early dasher wagon, a later dasher wagon and an early Audi fox and a later fox but all B1's. total of 4 cars.

Glad he got some parts for you GRIM!!!! That bad ass ride will look much better w/o missing trim.

Pulling suspension parts at this yard would be a major pain do to location of cars ( deep in woods) and the fact that all the cars have been there since mid 80's. He obviously doesn't crush cars. The early B1 fox has no wheel and is sunk into ground. Also this guy knows what he has is rare and is fairly expensive on parts ( compared to most junk yards). Then again most of these parts can't be found anymore so you have to pay! I just pulled a handful of B1 stuff for myself and some guys in Europe!

I have fun every time I go there!


----------



## akabigmike (May 2, 2003)

I'll be making an attempt to pull suspension parts this spring once it warms up

Cordless impact and junkyard jack(tires) lol


----------



## GRIMwagon (Aug 12, 2008)

yelloa3gti said:


> Glad he got some parts for you GRIM!!!! That bad ass ride will look much better w/o missing trim.


Thanks, Mike's a real good dude! I'm really looking forward to finally having the missing pieces to this puzzle.


----------



## GRIMwagon (Aug 12, 2008)

Pm'd you, but your inbox is full again Mike. Shoot me a message when they're cleared out.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

that center console out of the b1 wagon would look great in mine. let me know if it'd be too much trouble to pull that and ship to Cincinnati, OH 45251


----------



## akabigmike (May 2, 2003)

Moshua said:


> that center console out of the b1 wagon would look great in mine. let me know if it'd be too much trouble to pull that and ship to Cincinnati, OH 45251


when i goto the yard next time ill check and see how the center console looks for ya:beer:


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

akabigmike2 said:


> when i goto the yard next time ill check and see how the center console looks for ya:beer:


Alright thanks a lot

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Etakara (Mar 18, 2013)

*Parts to Brazil*

Hi Mike, my name is Eduardo, from Brazil, I´m restoring a B1, TS, 1978. 
I saw the pictures of the B1 in the junk yard; I´m looking for the trim over the hood (stainless steel), in the front end. 
Is it still there, could you check the price? My e-mail is [email protected], please help me if possible. 

best regards, 
Eduardo


----------



## akabigmike (May 2, 2003)

Etakara said:


> Hi Mike, my name is Eduardo, from Brazil, I´m restoring a B1, TS, 1978.
> I saw the pictures of the B1 in the junk yard; I´m looking for the trim over the hood (stainless steel), in the front end.
> Is it still there, could you check the price? My e-mail is [email protected], please help me if possible.
> 
> ...


 next time i go ill see if its still there!


----------



## yelloa3gti (Nov 2, 2000)

Mike, the maroon b1 fox has the upper chrome part on the good still. It should be the same


----------



## akabigmike (May 2, 2003)

the dasher wagon had the same trim as well


----------



## Etakara (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks a lot, I´ll waiting anxiously. 
Bye 
Eduardo


----------



## Etakara (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi Mike,

In addition to the hood upper trim, if the sides reflectors (orange in the front and red in the tail), please grab them to me.
Tkx!
Eduardo


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

I see lots of good stuff in that JY....stuff that's hard to find anymore, at least in my neck of the woods.


----------



## neverthesamecar (Dec 2, 2006)

Are either of you guys heading to this yard any time soon? I'm (relatively) close to culpeper, but I've found that when pulling parts out of a yard, there's strength in numbers... I'm not looking for anything to resell, just a few things for my B1. I'd be happy to pay you for your help.


----------



## akabigmike (May 2, 2003)

I might go later on in the week depending on weather and funds but deff next week for sure ill shoot you a PM a few days ahead of time


----------



## neverthesamecar (Dec 2, 2006)

Awesome. Thanks.


----------

